

Show HN: Find email addresses of people you want to contact - yawnt
https://findan.email/

======
codva
Seems like a solution in search of a problem. Finding email addresses is not
hard. It's pretty easy to guess the corporate email address of anybody working
for a US based company. Simply use Google to figure out the corporate pattern
for email, and apply to the person you want to reach. When in doubt, simply
guessing variants of the usual patterns will usually work within 5 minutes.
There are also tools like jigsaw.com and LinkedIn.

~~~
potomak
I have a different opinion✢: I think it's a clever service, maybe not one of
the most useful, but it's a clear vision and it goes straight to the point.

There are a lot of cases where finding an email is an easy task, as easy as
flasname@company.com, but I expect this service to shine when it's hard to
guess an email address, so let's see what it could do.

✢Disclaimer: I know yawnt, the guy who wrote this service.

------
ColinWright
So, you have a domain name, and yet your contact address is
findanemail@yahoo.it ??

That seems, well, odd.

~~~
yawnt
i tried to go the full MVP route and save as much as possible, do you feel
it's untrustworthy? getmagicnow has @gmail after all.. thanks for your
feedback!

~~~
ColinWright
It just seems odd to have a domain and yet not have email going to it. Not
sure what others think, I'm probably in that thin slice of people, savvy
enough to notice, not savvy enough to understand why it's the right decision.

Not saying it is the right decision, just saying it made me wonder.

